# make a movie - please?!?!



## ja2661 (Apr 4, 2007)

I have a 15" powerbook and I need to make a DVD of a presentation - 

is there a way to hook a camera (digital camcorder) to the laptop and then record the presentation to the desktop and then turn it into a dvd?

thanks


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 4, 2007)

You can record with the camera, import the video into iMovie, then use iDVD to make a DVD out of it.

I don't know if you can record directly to a file using iMovie, but you should be able to record onto the camcorder's storage medium (DAT tape?), then import the video into iMovie and then, using iDVD, make a DVD out of it.


----------



## fryke (Apr 4, 2007)

However: Not all PowerBooks came with SuperDrives for writing DVDs.


----------

